# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For Sale: Creality CR-10 $299

## YSOLID

Creality CR-10 in box $299 Im located in Riverside California. Local Pickup welcome! I can also ship but buyer pays for shipping. Paypal welcome as well. Let me know any questions!

819dkPQnTWL._SL1500_.jpg

----------


## juit

Hours of use? Issues? Mods? Condition?

----------

